# My RHD RB20det 240sx **56K super No No



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Opium here showing off the ride for the rest of the people that don't cruise the 240 section ever. So for more in depth information on this project, it was all posted here. So without further a due.... Here's my project in a nutshell... {help me get out of this bloody nutshell *please}

I started out by buying an 89 240sx for a hundred and fifty dollars. This was in early august of '03. It did not run when I bought it. After I towed it to my house and gave it a wash it looked like this:










so then a while later I sourced some funds to get a motor. But as things popped up, I sourced some parts to make a RHD conversion possible if I was willing to put in the effort. So after a drink with my friend at the bar, we both decided.. "hell yeah, lets do this". So when my car finally got towed to his shop, and a motor was on order we began the conversion.

pulling out the stock motor









LHD steering column getting pulled out









Drilling out the LHD 









RHD steering rack installed









Removing all the cemented sound deadning crap from the metal with dry ice and 99%isopropyl alcohol. 


















Fully gutted


















test fitting the dash and cluster with factory mount bar









RHD steering wheel connected to rack and in place









R33 Skyline VLSD









Front clip coming off the truck









My front clip unwrapped (my gixxer in background)

























































































































































Here is the flex-a-lite push style fan. It sits inbetween the intercooler and radiator:




























And the right hand drive center console came in today to help clean everything up a bit inside. Still need to re-mount the parking brake on the other side. But this is just test fitting












Also got it tinted the other day. Super dark inside... Limo tint all the way around. These photos are untouched in photoshop. Just cropped 'em up a bit.
































Edit: Also, here is a short video clip of the car in action w/ no exhaust on it. It's available as I'm typing this, but it may not be in the future. If for some reason its not up and you still want to see it, you can IM me on AIM to get it. screen name: OpeLok


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my dream for my car is to convert it to RHD...you make it look so easy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well if your car was ever sold as a RHD car, and we can find a clip for it.. I can put it together for ya if you really really really want it done.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very very nicely done. Even though it's apparent that a whole lot of work went into the car and a lot may not be visible to the masses, the end result just looks too good. Major props on the RHD conversion and an overall clean and smooth ride.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome man, I didnt know you finished it... well I mean its never really finished, but at least everythings gone well so far. I love that stock apearance.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well if your car was ever sold as a RHD car, and we can find a clip for it.. I can put it together for ya if you really really really want it done.



how much would you charge????


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

very clean and very much a sleeper. you would never think it is about to hand you your ass, unless you see the inter cooler or hear the open exhayst. very nice job.

:cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mirror.

http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/opium/RB20DET.wmv


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Very very nicely done. Even though it's apparent that a whole lot of work went into the car and a lot may not be visible to the masses, the end result just looks too good. Major props on the RHD conversion and an overall clean and smooth ride.


Yeah, all too true. This car was alot of work. I've been workin pretty steady on it to get it done since feb. And yeah, it will never be done as Dry pointed out. It still has a few issues, but nothing some jdm goodness can't cure. And thanks for the mirror Dry. The car has an exhaust now, I guess its time to make another video.  I like the stock sleeper look as well. It's funny. Unless your on your hands and knees you cant see the intercooler at all because the pignose bumper comes out too far. I love sleeper status :cheers:

And if your serious about getting a conversion email us at [email protected]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> And if your serious about getting a conversion email us at [email protected]



email sent


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

holy shit guy............thats awsome. i want a 240 so freakin bad............PM me info on what somethinglike that involves, and about how much 

but yah, GJ! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm... if the pics aren't showing up for ya, they will when the clock strikes April. At least I hope so. My site got gay and said: "This website www.conopium.com is currently unavailable due to exceeded monthly traffic quota. Please visit again later."

So I guess be patient. At least you can still watch the vids


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

can't wait till april when i can see these pics opie!!!! what i can read sounds really good!!! 
i too am interested in RHD conversion but umm, it'll never happen. probably too much $$ plus my shifter would be hard to shift left handed. should i pm you though, for a quote just to see what's possible or could you just post a labor cost?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

opi, why not use your nf.com contributor account to host the pics in the gallery?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Can I see the purty pic-it-ures, daddy?......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

opium, I can mirror everything on your site if your exceding the traffic limit and you can just route thru there. God I love my school's policy of no maximum bandwidth (and the fact that I'm one of the 5 kids who actually take advantage of it)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Rock on...! Yeah I'll just wait till April 1st to see what happens. If it doesn't go on, then I'll PM you for some ftp action. Thanks alot man!

And uploading all of these pictures to the contributor accout would take way too long, not to mention I don't think i have enough space. Patience everyone... almost there  haha

I think I may be scoring a new turbo tomorrow to (or in near future), so that will be a nice addition to this thread.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*** Bump cause the pics is back up  Sorry for the delay. I blame my bitch ass server though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, that is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks real good Opium. You obviously have a lot of knowledge and know-how, rock on.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Oh, that is fucking awesome.


 ^ x2


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet :thumbup: i can see the pics!
very nice opie. you rock!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbup: thanks all. Lots of hard work went into this and your compliments do not fall on deaf ears. 

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Yooooo, that is a hot ass setup. You go...

I looks like the illest sleeper...keep doin' what you do. Dedication is a mutha.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

helsh yeah mang!!! that ride is off the fukking shizzy!!!!! put some nawz in that shiet and u will be running 9's yo!!!! aiiite..i'm out. keep it real homes


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

KDM BoA says....









wow, the car is beautiful (almost as beautiful as her ^^)
and underneath as well.....just how I like my women


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Keith says "that pic is ghey"
Opium, you need to go ahead and convert that video to an mpeg format so I can see it....


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

nice job on the conversion.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

DAMN Ope! Very nice ride! :jawdrop: :waving: OMG HI2U!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

rkeith said:


> Keith says "that pic is ghey"
> Opium, you need to go ahead and convert that video to an mpeg format so I can see it....


No can do  sorry. You don't have windows media player? Just D/L that and it should work fine.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> No can do  sorry. You don't have windows media player? Just D/L that and it should work fine.


No sireee, certified MAC user.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey Opium, i wandered over here out of boredom and i'm glad i did. i've seen the pics and know all about the project, but damn that video is crazy. you need to get some more up man. make it quick to dammit.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey opie, sweet 240!!! i was thinkin of doin the rb20det converesion too, sans RHD on my S12, ya think it's possible? how much HP does it give you now anyway...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> hey Opium, i wandered over here out of boredom and i'm glad i did. i've seen the pics and know all about the project, but damn that video is crazy. you need to get some more up man. make it quick to dammit.


I got one ready to go of the engine revving and bov sounding off 



S12ken said:


> Hey opie, sweet 240!!! i was thinkin of doin the rb20det converesion too, sans RHD on my S12, ya think it's possible? how much HP does it give you now anyway...


I've never seen an S12 chassis in person so I'm not sure. But I would assume so because the chassis should all be basically the same. It's basically a straight forward bolt in if it is similar to the s13 chassis. I'm not real sure on how much power its putting out. Maybe 210 or so to the wheel I'm guesstimating right now with the mods I have on it already. It's not too impressive at the moment, but this is just the very very beginning.  I'm thinking it will run 14.1 - 13.9 right now in the 1/4. My ass dyno is usually pretty accurate.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

get some stickier tires man. you should be in the mid to high 13's with good tires. that is, if you're a good driver, which i'm sure you are. but yeah, i'd say around there sounds right.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got some nice Yokohama's waiting to be put on


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd say at least high 13's, but i'm guessing more towards mid 13's seeing as you lost 200lbs. of course it depends on the track and location and blah blah blah. i'm saying mid 13's tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i gave u reputation. should of gave you some from ur thread in the 240 section but you get some here 

about ur intercooler from ur old sentra did you paint it black or did u buy it black?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It came blackatized. Came of a P11 I think...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Very nice opie. Sorry you never had the chance to run against my KA-T (more like my KA-T never had a chance to run well  ) Challenge me against my DSM now! Remember that the day is mine, you brigand


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

But anyways, congrats on the RHD conversion project being completed, the RB20 swap and just about all the nice stuff that I only dreamed of doing.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Opium....all in all....how much did everything cost???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

around 5,200

.. and thanks Vodka. congrats on the DSM :thumbup:


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

wow man... you make it look easy

i used to be a member of Honda tech (i was even younger and even stupider, you don't have to point that out) and there was like one guy who did his own RHD swap and he recommended that no one ever try it. he said it was such a bitch to do. that kinda turned me off of the idea. but seeing you do it has given me second thoughts. not soon, but sometime....

oh and, dude, if your ever home back in middletown, call me, i live in northern dutchess county, i would love to see this beauty in person. it would also be cool to meet such an esteemed member of NF. my home number is 845-758-3527. or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

oh sorry- if you call me, ask for kevin.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks... yeah this swap wasn't a bitch to do. In fact I enjoyed it so much I'm helping to make a business out of it. . Well a small portion of it anyways. It was a learning experience, and a fun one at that. I learned to create something that works, and works well. I recomened that people give it a shot if they have alot of tools, good logic, and patience. That and they want RHD  haha.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

well said... hey-you don't happen to be home on spring break, do you?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, maybe you can make my new SE-L RHD, and maybe RWD as well 

I still can't believe how easy you make it look, that car came out incredible. Looks like the only drive thru you're going to be going thru is Checkers, haha.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so whats it like shifting with the other hand? i think it'd pose a serious problem for me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BBDETSER said:


> well said... hey-you don't happen to be home on spring break, do you?



Umm....  I live in Phoenix. Not NY. I haven't been to school since I got a degree in 2002 



1997 GA16DE said:


> hmmm, maybe you can make my new SE-L RHD, and maybe RWD as well
> 
> I still can't believe how easy you make it look, that car came out incredible. Looks like the only drive thru you're going to be going thru is Checkers, haha.


haha that would be a fun project. Some serious modifications going on there haha. 



xt_out said:


> so whats it like shifting with the other hand? i think it'd pose a serious problem for me.



Well it's not as hard as one would think. The thing that was hard for me to do was that burnout on that video on page 1 of this thread. That was my first time driving that car. Not to mention driving a FR car. But after doing all of that I was in love with right hand drive for sure. It's too much fun


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

dude my mistake...

i feel like such a F*CKING douchebag

i confused you with someone else... not to be named, for fear of making me look stupid.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahaha, s'all good. We all make mistakes, that's why jesus put erasers on pencils :crazy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I know... its all good, weird but good I guess. I dont know when I'll be home. :cheers:


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

<- JACKASS

dry knows who i'm talking about...

again, i'm sorry for bothering everyone, i'm just an idiot. :dumbass:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very nice. im sending this link to a friend as i speak.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Dude, that is one slick car! Very nice job on it for sure. Would like to get me a nice 300ZX (mid-eighties) and convert it to RHD. But alas, I'm a poor college student, can't afford stuff like that


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

opie, do my 240 please? lol, i only want the sr20, but rhd sounds fun.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no problem.. haha send it on thru. We just did some kids car last week from florida. He's living here for a lil while, but you can still ship it hahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn ope, this is the first time i've seen this thread. guess you can tell i don't venture to this side of the forums... anyways, nice job! looks like a lot of hard work went into that and i can't believe you started with a car that was $150!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> around 5,200
> =:thumbup:



hmm...i could sell my b15 w/ system...low miles, spare engine & tranny. get enough money for a dead 240SX, an RB20DET swap, and still have tons of $$ leftover for mods 
man i need to get back to reality


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn,nice job opie!that's some pretty good work!damn clean man
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

That is awesome!
good work with that


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow.. i will be damned, ive been planning a RB20det/RHD conversion on my 1990 240... looks better than i thought it would.. .. i have a few ??? for ya..

On your RB20.. which mounts did you use?.. i plan on getting a front clip, so if you can use skyline mounts.. then.. all will be well. did the driveshaft bolt on to the RB?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I used the skyline mounts. The RB crossmember is a direct replacement for the KA crossmember. The mounts on my clip were in good condition so I didn't even touch them. As for the driveshaft, its a direct bolt in as well. We had to hit the dust cover on the trans a few times, but that was it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

awesome, exactly what i was wanting to hear... ... 

now let me ask you... on the RHD conv. I wonder what did you do with the brake lines?... custom?.. or did you also get those with the rhd stuff?...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah the brake lines came with the front clip. The only fabricating we did was re-build the firewall... outside of that, we just put it all into place. Nothing else "custom".


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

wow what a great ride... I would love to do an rb25det swap on a s13  I wish I could come upon a real cheap 240


----------

